# مقابلة للسفر مجانا مدرسين



## h triax (23 يوليو 2012)

مقابلة للسفر مجانا مدرسين
مقابلة للسفر مجانا مدرسين (فرصة نادرا ما تتكرر)
للعمل بكبرى المدارس بالممكلة العربية السعودية بجدة والطائف والرياض وأبها بدون دفع اى مصاريف سوى المصاريف الادارية 
مطلوب التخصصات الاتية 
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
- مدرسين رياضيات ثانوى
- مدرسين حاسب الى
- مدرسين كيمياء ثانوى
- مدرسين فيزياء
- مدرسين احياء
- مدرسين علوم اعدادى
- مدرسين صف لغة عربية
- مدرسين تربيه فنية 
- مدرسين مواد اجتماعيه
الشروط
::::::::::
- ان يكون حاصلا على مؤهل تربوى او دبلومة فى التربية بعد اليسانس
- ان لاتقل الخبرة عن سنتان
- ان لايزيد العمر عن 45 سنة
المقابلات
::::::::::::
من السبت من الساعه التاسعه وحتى الخامسه مساءا الموافق 14/7/2012
الاوراق المطلوبة
::::::::::::::::::::
2 صورة شخصية/السيرة الذاتية/ صورة المؤهل/ صورة الخبرة
عنوان المقابلات
//////////////////
يرجى الاتصال بالشركة لتحديد الموعد المحدد لكل فرد وذلك حفاظا على وقتك وعدم وجود عدد كبير فى وقت واحد
للاتصال بنا لتسجيل موعد الحضور 
--------------------------
للتفاصيل والمزيد إضغط هنا 
أو إلصق الرابط فى المتصفح
www.aswaqsoft.com
--------------------------​


----------

